# Soon To Be Fulltimers - 2017 324Cg



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

Afternoon All,

Short intro with more to follow - My name is Patrick and I'm a 28yo living just outside Philadelphia. I put most of this info in the introductions section but long story short, my girlfriend and I are taking a year and doing a cross country trip.

I settled on the 324CG for a number of reasons, but we picked ours up about 3 weeks ago from our local Keystone dealer (questionable).

With help from BigMatt on the forum we've been prepping it and will be 'shoving off' June the 27th.

Basic pictures thus far attached.

Newbie move # 1 - we live on a heavily wooded lot... after 4+ hours doing the demo/inspection, then another 2 hours in rush hour traffic, I managed to squeeze my awning tube flat on a tree overhanging the driveway. Excuses excuses, but luckily no roof damage and a nice wakeup call. It has been removed and a new one is on the way for self-install - new extrusion tube, spring, and rear arm assembly. Front arm assembly and motor came out unharmed.

Last photo - the dog (Irish Wolfhound) and the girlfriend are both taking to the rig, everything going according to plan at the moment.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new RV!!!


----------



## BIGMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad to be of service!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

